# UK boyfriend moving to US?



## hetta (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello all,

I am American and my boyfriend is from the UK. We have been together for over a year now, and He wants to move to the US with me within 8 months. What is the best way to do it. I am visiting the UK now, and will not be back to America for a while to fill out the fiance visa. Is there anything else I can do in the meantime while traveling? Can he come to America and get married without a visa if he plans to return to England for a while before he gets his green card?

He has enough money to support himself, and I will be in graduate school next year in the US. Will it be a problem if I do not have a job back home?

Any suggestions would be great

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To file for either the fiancé or the spouse visa you need to be able to show that you can support him so that he won't need public welfare benefits (i.e. you have a place to live, adequate income, etc.). If you're going to be in grad school, you may want to start looking for someone to co-sponsor his visa application with you (parents, other family members, or whoever - I don't think the co-sponsor has to be related to you).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

